
Behavioural economics helped me kick my smartphone addiction - sien
http://timharford.com/2019/02/how-behavioural-economics-helped-me-kick-my-smartphone-addiction/
======
wodenokoto
Similarly to BE is gamification.

The online “game” Habitica, which uses gamification to help players form new
real world habits, helped me kick my reddit addiction and for a while, floss.

------
sAbakumoff
very long text,,,is there TDLR?

~~~
YUMad
Behavioral economics will help you kick your tldr addiction.

